# a tutto rock



## Pytuco

Buongiorno a tutti,
sto cercando una traduzione di "a tutto rock"

il contesto: andare a tutto rock, un po' come "andare a tutta birra" e simili.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Pytuco

Ci servirebbe maggior contesto. Una frase intera magari.

Aspettando i pareri dei francofoni  io proporrei

"A plein(s) tube(s)"

Ciao


----------



## Pytuco

Non ho aggiunto contesto perchè non penso che possa aiutare molto, ma in ogni caso eccolo qui:

"je surferai sur le lac des flammes (in inferno)_ a tutto rock_"

è un monologo comico, quindi si può usare un lessico molto famigliare e se necessario anche volgare. 
Per ora "à plein tube" mi sembra una buona soluzione! Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

"À pein tube": ottima idea, Matrap, non vedo niente di più calzante.


----------



## Matrap

Grazie della conferma Matou 

A bientot


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao a tutti

Io direi:
Neutrale:
*"à toute vitesse"
"à toute allure"*

Colloquiale:*
 "à fond (la caisse)"* e *"à plein tube"* 
ma mi suonano un po' in disuso / antiquato  (un peu vieux, daté, démodé)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao DP,

Hai ragione sono espressioni ora meno usate e per fare sul sicuro è meglio adpoperare le più neutrali *"à toute vitesse" *o* "à toute allure".*

Ho poi pensato a "à tout berzingue", che, nonostante sia anche antiquata, vedo bene in questo contesto (forse proprio perché il significato è più criptico): "je surferai sur le lac des flammes (in inferno)_ a tutto rock" ==> "je surferai à tout berzingue sur le lac de feu"._



EDIT: Chi conosce le forme colloquiali usate oggi come oggi?


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> Ho poi pensato a "à tout berzingue", che, nonostante sia anche antiquata, vedo bene in questo contesto (forse proprio perché il significato è più criptico): "je surferai sur le lac des flammes (in inferno)_ a tutto rock" ==> je surferai à toute berzingue sur le lac de feu"._


Mi piace « *à toute berzingue* »  
In un thread di English-French, avevano suggerito anche « *à tombeau ouvert* » 




matoupaschat said:


> EDIT: Chi conosce le forme colloquiali usate oggi come oggi?


Hey, non sono così viecchia !


----------



## matoupaschat

DearPrudence said:


> Hey, non sono così vecchia !


Io sí, da cui la domanda...
Poi, *Belga   !*


----------



## Zampaglione

Buongiorno,

Sono d'accordo con le proposte di Matoupaschat e DearPrudence.

Se è in un contesto comico, dico anche "à fond les manettes" (o  eventualmente "à fond les manoyes"). Possiamo anche dire "à fond la  gomme".


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao, Zampaglione 

Non so se si possa utilizzare en "je surferai sur le lac des flammes (in inferno)_ a tutto rock_" ma mi piace molto "*à fond les manettes*", che è colloquiale e attuale (e un po' umoristico, sì)  
Ma non conosco "à fond les manoyes", e non sono sicura che lo capisca.


----------



## Zampaglione

Mi sembra che "manoyes" significa anche "manettes". Forse si usa solo in Svizzera romanda...?


----------



## Pytuco

Beh, quanto materiale! Le opzioni sono più numerose del previsto...
la proposta di DearPrudence mi piace ("à fond la caisse"), l'ho sentita usare in qualche occasione anche dai giovani; mentre "à toute allure/vitesse" suona decisamente troppo formale e scolastico. Anche "à fond les manettes" di Zampaglione ha il suo perché; ma "à toute berzingue" mi ha incantato: ho dato una controllata, non esiste su nessun dizionario, neanche sul _trésor _online, ma se mi assicurate che è comprensibile da un francese medio (e non solo da qualcuno che capisca il dialetto della Picardie, da cui sembra che derivi, o da un fan di Dutronc) lo utilizzo senza dubbio. In ogni caso grazie a tutti, mi avete risolto un problema!


----------



## matoupaschat

Credo che "à tout(e) berzingue" sia comprensibile non solo da chi intenda il "picard", ma non oserei assicurarti che ogni francofono lo capisca. Comunque, ci sono tante altre parole che non tutti capiscono... Come l'ho già detto, e sarà strano, piace a me perché un po' criptico, anche per la sonorità. 
Vai a capire .


----------



## DearPrudence

Pytuco said:


> [...] ma "à toute  berzingue" mi ha incantato: ho dato una controllata, non esiste su  nessun dizionario, neanche sul _trésor _online, [...]


Come "non esiste su nessun dizionario"?! 
Che cos'è questo?!


> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/berzingue
> *  à tout berzingue*
> ou
> *  à toute berzingue*
> locution adverbiale
> (picard berzingue, ivre)
> 
> * Populaire. À toute allure, à toute vitesse.




Ci sono molte parole che non ci sono sul Trésor, che non è molto attuale 

Penso che "à fond les manoyes" solo si use in Svizzera romanda, ma "à toute berzingue" deve capirsi in tutta Francia.


----------



## Pytuco

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao DP,
> Ho poi pensato a "à tout berzingue", che, nonostante sia anche antiquata, vedo bene in questo contesto (forse proprio perché il significato è più criptico): "je surferai sur le lac des flammes (in inferno)_ a tutto rock" ==> "je surferai à tout berzingue sur le lac de feu"._




Sono partito dal presupposto che 'à toute berzingue' fosse arcaico sulla scorta di quanto dice Matoupaschat, per quello mi sono fiondato sul trésor
per gli altri dizionari, ho consultato il larousse e il robert ma cartacei...non mi fiderò più di loro eheh

edit: però l'ho appena trovato sul boch...meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Matrap

Salve

che mi dite di "à toute blinde" e di "plein pot"? Potrebbero funzionare?


----------



## matoupaschat

Pytuco said:


> Sono partito dal presupposto che 'à toute berzingue' fosse arcaico sulla scorta di quanto dice Matoupaschat, per quello mi sono fiondato sul trésor
> per gli altri dizionari, ho consultato il larousse e il robert ma cartacei...non mi fiderò più di loro eheh
> 
> edit: però l'ho appena trovato sul boch...meglio tardi che mai


 
L'espressione era data come antiquata da non so più quale sito risultatomi googlando. In realtà non lo è, è solo di origine dialettale.


----------



## DearPrudence

Matrap said:


> Salve
> 
> che mi dite di "à toute blinde" e di "plein pot"? Potrebbero funzionare?


"*plein pot*" è possibile però non so perchè ma mi piace meno di "*à toute blinde*", che sì, si può dire e che suona bene 
Penso che anche si possa dire "*à cent à l'heure*" (= à 100 km/h = très vite)


----------



## DearPrudence

Anche:
*"à fond de cale"* (colloquiale)


----------



## Paquita

Non dimenticare neanche la parola di "verlan": *à** donf* http://www.rfi.fr/lffr/articles/093/article_1892.asp



> à donf » est quand même une expression diantrement à la mode, et qu’on entend un peu à tout bout de champ.Le  sens fréquent de l’expression « à fond » est simplement de servir  d’intensif à « oui » : oui vraiment, oui tout à fait, oui absolument…  Mais le premier sens est un peu différent : cela veut dire « le plus  vite possible ». « On était à fond sur l’autoroute ! On a roulé à  donf ! » A l’origine, il s’agit d’avoir le pied à fond sur  l’accélérateur quand on conduit. L’image correspond à peu près à « avoir  le pied au plancher ». On comprend bien que l’expression est positive,  même si ça évoque une conduite parfois dangereuse.


----------

